# mít to zpátky



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
text mluví o může, který se trochu zbláznil a už dlouho nemluvil. 
... a něco se mu děje... křidýlka si votrháš sám, sípe v blázineckém županu a užasně se směje. A má to zpátky, je rázem ve vnějším světě.

Znamená to, že má zpátky jeho rozum, že je znovu v sebe?

Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> text mluví o *muži*, který se trochu zbláznil a už dlouho nemluvil.
> ... a něco se mu děje... křidýlka si votrháš sám, sípe v blázineckém županu a užasně se směje. A má to zpátky, je rázem ve vnějším světě.
> 
> Znamená to, že má zpátky *svůj *rozum, že je znovu *při sobě*?
> 
> Děkuju moc




Těžko říct - rozhodně to není žádné ustálené rčení. Každopádně člověk může být zpátky ve vnějším světě, a přesto být i nadále duševně nemocný.


----------



## .Lola.

Já bych řekla, že jestli už dlouho nemluvil, tak se to vztahuje k tomu, že mluvit znovu začal (=měl to zpátky).


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju.
Lola, myslím že máš pravdu.


----------

